# Pedals Timeline



## latman (Apr 24, 2004)

Hi there does anyone here know which model look pedals (best ones) were available around 1993-1995? thanks Ian


----------



## latman (Apr 24, 2004)

wow 59 views yet no-one knows!


----------



## mongooseammaco (Feb 25, 2011)

I too have the same problem with my look 695, not changing gear at the rear, the mech is a dura ace 2011 short cage. the solution is the tidy looking inner cable thru nylon inserts to feed thru the frame is the problem, i ran a straight uncut cable from lever to rear mech and changed beutifully,however u cant fit an all the way thru cable thru the frame,and wont even consider making it fit,,,, so too me its a design flaw because as u change gear theres a small amount of flex before the cable starts too move the rear mech,think i need too send it back too look with a report, unless someone has an altrnative solution


----------



## latman (Apr 24, 2004)

mongooseammaco said:


> I too have the same problem with my look 695, not changing gear at the rear, the mech is a dura ace 2011 short cage. the solution is the tidy looking inner cable thru nylon inserts to feed thru the frame is the problem, i ran a straight uncut cable from lever to rear mech and changed beutifully,however u cant fit an all the way thru cable thru the frame,and wont even consider making it fit,,,, so too me its a design flaw because as u change gear theres a small amount of flex before the cable starts too move the rear mech,think i need too send it back too look with a report, unless someone has an altrnative solution



now 200 views and what looks like a post in the wrong thread!


----------



## latman (Apr 24, 2004)

another angle then , what year were these made/sold ? thanks Ian

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280630565563&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:AU:1123


----------

